# Studio subwoofers



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm trying to find any info, tests or opinions for this kind of subwoofers.

Specially interested in the Tapco sw10 and M-Audio bx10s.

They will be used in a 2.1 system for stereo music only.

Alaso any subwoofer recomendation will be wellkome.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome tharoka, I am not familier with the subs you mentioned, but, I would recommend that you look into SVSound subs: www.svsound.com. Hope this helps, Dennis


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the fast answer, and apologies for the lack of introduction by myself, I thought that it would be better the newbes forum, and with such quantity of zero tolerance... LOL.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Tharoka,

There really aren't a lot of design differences between a studio-brand sub and a good home theater sub. Both strive for quick, linear response at max output. Now, most studio subs don't shoot for 20HZ in the way HT Folks do (most music bottoms out north of 30HZ), so they'll sacrifice some extension for more output.

Looks like your budget must be around $300? Save a little money and grab one of these: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-392

Have heard a whole lot of reviews, but if it's designed by HSU, it's gonna be good, and the specs for that money can't be beat right now.

Edit: Also, if size isn't an issue, there's the Elemental Designs A2-250.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the imput eugovector. More than an exact budget I was curious to know if in genral terms the interesting flat answer / pricefound in the studio monitors (apart from the advantages of being active) vs hi fi speakers, was also found in the subwoofers. Also note that the 2.1 I have intention to build uses them (still trying to decide between MSP 7 Studios or Solo6 BEs).

Regarding the sub, I'm almost ready to choose a Tannoy TS10 wich I have find a good deal, here in europe.

The specs in the m-audio look to be too optimistical (they state a low freq. of 20hz), and since I have not find any tests abouth the sw-10 nor the bx10s, I opted to choose a 'safer' option. Anyway I don't know in how extent does happen what you say about the studio monitor pointing for more spl than low freq capabilities (if I have undertood you correctly).


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, they say 20-200 at +/- 3db from a 10" woofer, which would be quite a feat. I can't find anyone whose done a thorough review, however, so for all I know, the specs are true (though physics would seem to argue against it).


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

That must be some type of in-room spec (a small monitor room?). A more accurate and consistent way of comparing subwoofer frequency response is in "tests outdoors on a big field with no nearby large reflective surfaces (usually ~10 m distance is considered adequate for testing frequencies down to 10 Hz). " if an anechoic chamber rated for very low bass freqs is not available. See Subwoofer Tests Explained for testing methodology.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Yep, it is a shame not to have any studio oriented subwoofers tested in that subforum (yet).


----------

